# Tried FireLine



## FishingBuds (May 1, 2008)

I finally tried out berkleys FireLine, smoke

I'm a line watcher, so I'm struggling on watching it. The stuff sometimes just dissapears in front me. 

Its seems to be great stuff tho. 

The Wear seems O.K. so far. 

Anyone else like it or doesn't?


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2008)

When they first came out with it I tried it, and havent used it since


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2008)

It seems to be one of those items where you either love it or you hate it.


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2008)

I am a huge line watcher and tried almost every type of braided line there is, heres what I found. 

Flame green Fire line: The best line Ive tried based on visibility alone, what I didn't like is that the line is not round and digs into itself on the reel. Also I believe it spooks the fish if you do not use a leader so I wont use it again, unless extra visibilty is an issue.

Stren Microfuse: This line is ok, it gives off a floro blue glow in sunlight similar to the stren floro/blue mono and glows under a blacklight for night fishing. I'm cheap tho so I don't use it much since the last Ive seen it was 17.00 for 125 yards

Power Pro: This line is what i usually settle on, they offer it in red which is fairly visible except on windy days. It offers a great balance between visibility and performance

Sufix Performance Braid: I love this line, and if i can find it in red at my local walmart, itll replace powerpro as my line of coice.

Ugly Braid: Dont waste your time or money


----------



## FishingBuds (May 1, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Flame green Fire line: Also I believe it spooks the fish if you do not use a leader so I wont use it again, unless extra visibilty is an issue.



Thanks for the tips, saved them in my computer, question: exactly what do you mean on spooking the fish here? Visibilty??

I will check out to see if the line is cutting into itself also on my Pflueger, whats a good sign of this, I haven't noticed it or I'm missing it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2008)

Cutting into itself means that it has a tendency to bury itself into the coils on the spool like mono can do if you have your drag locked up.

With the braid being flat, when it stands up on edge it wedges down into the rest of the spool.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Flame green Fire line: Also I believe it spooks the fish if you do not use a leader so I wont use it again, unless extra visibilty is an issue.
> ...



In my mind the flame green fireline is so visible that a fish is less likely to approach the bait, this is what I mean about spooking the fish. When I say it cuts into itself on the spool I'm talking about using it on baitcasting setups, I have not used it on spinning gear. But basically when it digs into itself it takes away casting distance or stops the cast short because the line isn't smoothly coming off the spool.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 2, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



I get ya on it,

for now I have it on the spinning Pflueger(use the crap out of it) and bait cast Pflueger-but on that one I haven't used it much but three times so far. I also have it on a new BP xtreme 7:1 baitcast flippen combo-not used it but a few times so far, I'll keep an eye on this stuff thanks for the pointers.

I will say using the smoke, my problem has been losing sight of the line, I know I need glasses but good Lord :shock:


----------



## Hooked (May 12, 2008)

I as well tried Fireline when it first came out. Hated it. I use powerpro and love the stuff. I haven't noticed any difference in performance as far as spooking the fish. I use the green coloured stuff. The best part of braid I find as well is getting out the knots on the baitcaster (you know you all still get them occassionally). As long as you don't reef it tight, very easy to untangle


----------



## Popeye (May 14, 2008)

I never get tangles or birds nests in my conventional reels. Of course I don't cat with them, just ease them out when trolling. I'm a Power Pro kinda guy myself. I have the yellow on 4 reels and green on one. Coho don't care, they'll even swim through the prop wash to grab a bait.


----------



## ky_madman (May 15, 2008)

I like fireline smoke for fishing thick stuff and/or around alot of downed timber & rocks. I also use it in winter on my Float & Fly rig, with a Flouro leader attached.


----------

